# Innovative Venting of Bathroom



## tommygirl (23 Aug 2011)

I would appreciate some advise on the best way to vent a bathroom. We are doing a self-build and only used an architect for the planning stage. I am completely in agreement that this is a cost that we should have kept up but family unemployment could not justify same. If ever building again the same mistake will not be made.

We have a downstairs bathroom at the front of the house in our new build that we need to vent (dormer at the back). It is not an airtight house. Our architect had suggested venting it out through the roof but when we installed a vent in the slates at the front it looked terrible so we removed this vent thinking we could bring it out the back but now our engineer thinks it would be too far and the fan would not sufficiently extract the condensation.

I think putting a hole with a vent at the front of the house beside the window would not look great and was wondering if there are any less obvious options. Our engineer (who is still involved) suggested through the soffit but apparently we are not having any soffit, just facia. There is a void area just above the bathroom that a pipe could run through. Does anyone know anything about this product - is it any good, can it be fitted after the slates are on? [broken link removed]
Just looking for the best option and if it has to be a normal vent so be it and I probably won't notice it in a week. This is a second bathroom so we would not envisage the shower getting a lot of use.

Any ideas? Thanks
Tommygirl


----------



## hastalavista (23 Aug 2011)

the product linked to is NOT at all suitable for what you need as it is to ventilate eaves.

Are there no other room vents along the front of the house?

At tyhis stage with the walls and roof in place I would revisit the roof tile


----------



## onq (23 Aug 2011)

+ 1 what hastalavista has posted

You're required to have ventilation in place for the attic regardless.

It should comply with Part F of the building regulations, as amended, Diagram 11.

You should not vent a bathroom directly to the attic space.

If you want clever design solutions for this particular design you should go back to your original architect - he knows the design best.

ONQ.  

[broken link removed]  

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon               as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal       action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in               Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the       matters    at      hand.


----------



## tommygirl (23 Aug 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I just googled to see if there was a way to ventilate through the facia but obviously this is not an option.
The attic area will be correctly ventilated - all I meant was that there is a void above and not a room so you could run a pipe along the attic area if required. We may go back to our architect to seek his advice.
Thanks again
Tommygirl


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Aug 2011)

A bathroom with poor ventilation will always be a problem.

Make it a wet room. Then it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Hoagy (23 Aug 2011)

You could go with your original idea of venting through the back of the house if you get a suitable fan, rather than the basic bathroom type.

ATC, for example, do a range of centrifugal fans which are suitable for long duct runs. You can read the brochure [broken link removed].

They have a technical support line, the number is on their website. They won't sell you the fan direct, you'll have to go through your electrician, but they'll advise you what size of fan and ducting you will need.


----------



## hastalavista (23 Aug 2011)

Hoagy said:


> You could go with your original idea of venting through the back of the house if you get a suitable fan, rather than the basic bathroom type.
> 
> ATC, for example, do a range of centrifugal fans which are suitable for long duct runs. You can read the brochure [broken link removed].
> 
> They have a technical support line, the number is on their website. They won't sell you the fan direct, you'll have to go through your electrician, but they'll advise you what size of fan and ducting you will need.



This wont do at all for damp moisture laden air as it will cool down en-route and condense in the pipe-work, even if lagged, leading to all sorts of issues, including the risk of airborne Legionnaire disease from the vent.

The moist air must get outside asap


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Aug 2011)

Why can't moisture be collected and drained back to a drain in the floor. With all surfaces being water proof. The whole ventilation doesn't work well without a window, or fan direct to outside. Its very hard to overcome basic flaws like ventilation with long runs of pipe etc. 

I hunted around for places to supply a centrifugal fan and had no joy.


----------

